# Just had to call the 5-0... I feel bad  :?



## IanT (Nov 15, 2009)

My manager at my job just made me call the police on this lil old lady...I feel kind of bad... Our first "sighting" of her was Friday... I was working, it was 10 mins before close and this lil old lady reminiscent of madam serena with long blond hair comes in (looking like a homeless woman by what I could tell)...she was mumbling under her breath constantly... She came in and I asked if I could help her....no sign that she heard me or even acknowledged that I was there... she took a menu from our brochure rack and walked back out mumbling again... 

Same thing happened for the past few days but not on my shift...so everyone on staff is well aware that there is a looney roaming around the island and frequenting our hotel... methinks this woman is certifiably crazy... harmless...but craaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaazy.... schizo or something... 

Today she was kind of camping out in a chair outside one of our units across the street... I was watching her with my binocs and saw her waving at nonexistant people and muttering while eating a hot dog and drinking some coffee... mgr said enough is enough so we had to call the boys in blue who came out to see what was up.. we told them that we were worried that she was lost or escaped from a psych ward or was someones mom who might have wandered out of the house and forgotten how to get back... 

cops come and turns out shes got a valid drivers license, (WHAAAAAAAAAAAAT!...people like this Drive!?!??!?!).... clean record..shes about 55 (but looks in the upper 70s..life has not been kind to her from what i can see) ... 

she had a welfare card that she had been buying food with... 

they sent her off property but didnt take her in... I just feel bad like I wish I could have helped her in some way but she was just so out there...like the cops had to decipher her gibberish...she wasnt really talking anything that made sense to them when they asked questions... they all think she was psycho too... kind of harmless but psycho... 

just feel kind of bad for people who are out there on the street like that with nowhere to go... no place to call home and obviously dealing with mental problems... 

Hope she finds somewhere to call home and someone to care for her... so this is me sending some positive vibes her way..I guess its all I can do... 
 :?


----------



## dagmar88 (Nov 15, 2009)

aaaw, that is sad...


----------



## IanT (Nov 15, 2009)

dagmar88 said:
			
		

> aaaw, that is sad...



yeahhhh  :?   

Wish I couldve helped her some way... they just sent her packing on down the road... off to the next bench to sit on I assume...they said it wasnt their first run-in with her either... just kinda sucks


----------



## dagmar88 (Nov 15, 2009)

There's really nothing you can do... And she might be pretty happy in her world...


----------



## JenniferSews (Nov 15, 2009)

I see patients like this all to often.  They come in to the hospital and have nowhere to go so they are discharged back to the streets.  Not enough beds, fund or resources for mental health so they never get better.  It's heart breaking.


----------



## IanT (Nov 15, 2009)

dagmar88 said:
			
		

> There's really nothing you can do... And she might be pretty happy in her world...



lol yeahhh whatever world she was in...she seemed to be enjoying it from what I could tell at least...



> I see patients like this all to often. They come in to the hospital and have nowhere to go so they are discharged back to the streets. Not enough beds, fund or resources for mental health so they never get better.  It's heart breaking.



agreed


----------



## Manda (Nov 15, 2009)

That could be any one of us some day... nowhere to go... no one to look after us...   

It frustrates and saddens me that in a world so full of knowledge and so technologically advanced, in economies so wealthy and resiliant, that we still cannot (or will not) look after peoples basic needs and wellbeing. (Whether the US, Aussie, or probably just about everywhere around the world.)

 :?


----------



## kittywings (Nov 16, 2009)

Ugh, the crazies!  This is so appropriate to what's been going on over the last week in MY neck of the woods.

A little perspective from the other side... 

My crazy older half-brother (the crazy is from HIS dad, well make that... the substance abuse issues are from his dad, the crazy we believe was caused in some part by the amphetamines they had my mom on when she was pregnant with him/the fact that the anesthesiologist nearly killed him/my mom during his birth) has been at a sort of rehab/mental health facility.  

Apparently, last week he got into a verbal "dispute" with one of the other residents and my brother invited the other gentleman outside to further "discuss" the situation.  Upon exiting and turning his back to the other gentleman, he was sucker punched (or sucker "beaten the crap out of," I have heard different versions).  At some point after this he was found wandering 2 miles away from his "home" near a grocery store.  A passing cop stopped and asked him if he was ok and ended up taking him to the hospital (this could have turned out very differently if the cop had assumed he was drunk), turns out he had a subdural hematoma (brain bleed for those who don't know)!  

They believe it's not severe enough to do surgery, but they wanted to keep an eye on it for a few days.  They told him after a few days that he MIGHT be released the next day, but when that day arrived they decided that he needed more observation.  Well... Crazy McCrazy pants decides that he's had enough and wanders out of the hospital!  After nearly 12 hours with the hospital staff and the police searching for him, he somehow showed up again (I still don't know all the details).  Apparently, he's now at a different hospital that's more well equipped to deal with his mental issues on TOP if the brain bleed.

I am just so over him and his issues!  He seems to be stuck in the year 1987 thinking he's some tough teenager that can kick anybody's ass!  He's almost 40 now and although he was always very handsome, now his lifestyle is catching up with him.  I wouldn't be surprised if he turned out like this lady in spite of his family's continued assistance (actually, a lot of us are done with helping him... I know I'm done buying him nice, new clothes only to see him show up the next time in ratty old cut-off sweat pants and some sort of vulgar t-shirt looking like he's homeless!). 

Luckily he's recently gotten a case manager that has made it her mission to get him helped  (normally he can't even get a return phone call, they just keep getting him meds which he usually takes all in one day) UGH!  This lady apparently has no interest in getting a promotion and only wants to help her "cases."  My mom says she's a Godsend.  

We shall see.... maybe I'll have to send Ian a pic of my brother in case he shows up down there with a hot dog.


----------



## dagmar88 (Nov 16, 2009)

don't get me started on people like that. Some people just manage to get themselves into **** no matter what.

I had this friend who attempted suicide litterally every time I turned my back. (plus she's a loonatic nympho on heavy perscription meds while smoking pot) 
I know is sounds harsh, but after a while you're just so through with it. 'Oh, you commited suicide again? Aha, what's the reason this time? Ohh, lover 5864 dumped you so you jumped off a bridge. You say it hurts? Well, what a surprise...' 

Then after some time I realised it is their life. People have as much of a right to f their lives up as to make something out of it... I'm just not willing to take part in it.


----------



## dandelion (Nov 17, 2009)

Ian, you might try saying hello to the woman next time and everytime you see her since she is a regular.


----------



## IanT (Nov 17, 2009)

dandelion said:
			
		

> Ian, you might try saying hello to the woman next time and everytime you see her since she is a regular.



I will if I see her again...I said hello to her before and she didnt act like she even heard me (I was like 1 ft away from her so she HAD to have been able to hear me...I think she was just too far into her own world)... she kind of kept babbling... absolute nonsensical babble... 

Ill def say hi to her next time if I see her though... who knows maybe she will come ouit of the fog some time?


----------



## kittywings (Nov 17, 2009)

IanT said:
			
		

> dandelion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe you'll end up breaking up with your lady and getting married to your new friend!


----------



## IanT (Nov 17, 2009)

lol buuuuuuuuuuuuump that....

BBbFlllegghhhhhh... ::shudder:: lol


----------



## dagmar88 (Nov 17, 2009)

You are awefull Kitty!


----------



## kittywings (Nov 17, 2009)

It's Ian that wants to get it on with her!


----------



## IanT (Nov 17, 2009)

kittywings said:
			
		

> It's Ian that wants to get it on with her!



lol oh yeah cause that Le Ou De Urine parfume she is wearing really turns me on  PLLLLEEGHHH lol....

Not denying I do like older women lol... but uuuuuugh... lol...


----------

